
Remember The Memristor - wglb
http://bit-player.org/2012/remember-the-memristor
======
alokv28
"A heat-induced phase transition sounds like an unlikely mechanism for a
modern computing element."

A heat-induced phase transition is exactly how phase change memory works [1].

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phase-change_memory>

